# Zeichenprogramm Touchscreen



## JB (30. Aug 2007)

hallo

ich möchte mit J2ME ein kleines Zeichenprogramm schreiben, welches ich über den Touchscreen bedienen kann.

Das programm soll ein vereinfachtes Paint sein, 


Nun ist meine Frage, ob es Möglich ist, dass ich bei diesem Programm linien über das Touchscreen (mit zugehörigen Stift) zeichnen kann??
Kann ich das einfach mit einem Canvas machen oder muss ich da was besonderes beachten??


mfg
bernhard


----------



## The_S (31. Aug 2007)

Hab zwar noch nie was mit nem Touchscreen gemacht, sollte aber keine Probleme darstellen. Verwende ein Canvas und überschreibe die pointer-Events.


----------

